# # 8 pick.



## Carbo04

So the Bobcats got #8 in this years draft. Who do you think we should go after? I like the idea of maybe Corey Brewer, or Roy Hibbert but I think Hibbert went back to school didn't he?


----------



## nutmeged3

Damn, Hibbert did pull out. My guess is we go for Brewer or the Chinese kid if he's still there.

Or maybe we package our other pick and try to move up a couple spots? I wouldn't want to do that we need a new SG and C but who knows what MJ's gonna do


----------



## Diable

We're pretty much going to have to take the best player available if Brewer or Jeff Green isn't there(and I have the feeling both go in the two picks before ours)Main thing is that we have to have an NBA player either to contribute here or for trade value.One thing I know is that if we take Noah our front office is officially brain dead.We can not afford to take a guy who may not have any value as an NBA player and Noah probably never has an impact as a pro.Therefore our front office will take Noah

If Mike Conley Jr is still there we could pick him and hold him hostage for the Hawks pick and maybe Marvin Williams since our front office loves the heels more than they love winning.Then we could trade the 22nd pick for David Noel


----------



## cpawfan

Diable said:


> We're pretty much going to have to take the best player available if Brewer or Jeff Green isn't there(and I have the feeling both go in the two picks before ours)Main thing is that we have to have an NBA player either to contribute here or for trade value.One thing I know is that if we take Noah our front office is officially brain dead.We can not afford to take a guy who may not have any value as an NBA player and Noah probably never has an impact as a pro.Therefore our front office will take Noah


You mean you aren't dreaming of a Noah & Stache front court? :bsmile:


----------



## E-MO_416

Diable said:


> We're pretty much going to have to take the best player available if Brewer or Jeff Green isn't there(and I have the feeling both go in the two picks before ours)Main thing is that we have to have an NBA player either to contribute here or for trade value.One thing I know is that if we take Noah our front office is officially brain dead.We can not afford to take a guy who may not have any value as an NBA player and Noah probably never has an impact as a pro.Therefore our front office will take Noah
> *
> If Mike Conley Jr is still there we could pick him and hold him hostage for the Hawks pick and maybe Marvin Williams since our front office loves the heels more than they love winning.Then we could trade the 22nd pick for David Noel*


Dont you think picking Felton was the right pick? In terms of skill May was also a nice pick but his health concerns have hurt the team alot. May could easily be a 15 and 8 guy no one expected all these injuries. The wieght concerns were what everyone was worried about. 
Mccinis was also a good pick up he helped you guys alot while Knight was out.


----------



## Diable

I think Felton is very inconsistent and he hasn't gotten better.May was the wrong choice because We needed Danny Granger who might be the best player or second best player on the bobcats if we had taken the best player and the best player for our needs.May is probably toast and McInnis is nothing whatsoever.He never was and he never will be.

In fact taking May in order to create a marketing campaign towards UNC fans foreshadowed the disaster that is Adam Morrison.It's just thankful that there isn't an overhyped white player or Carolina player in this draft or we'd get another marketing campaign and a nother 30 win season.


----------



## E-MO_416

Diable said:


> I think Felton is very inconsistent and he hasn't gotten better.May was the wrong choice because We needed Danny Granger who might be the best player or second best player on the bobcats if we had taken the best player and the best player for our needs.May is probably toast and McInnis is nothing whatsoever.He never was and he never will be.
> 
> In fact taking May in order to create a marketing campaign towards UNC fans foreshadowed the disaster that is Adam Morrison.It's just thankful that there isn't an overhyped white player or Carolina player in this draft or we'd get another marketing campaign and a nother 30 win season.


Instead of felton who would you have drafted? Granger? When healthy May produces though. The knee problems(and work ethic) are the issue. He and Okafor could have been very good with one another.


----------



## nutmeged3

No, I think he's saying instead of May since Granger was there at our pick. Not much we can do about Felton since the only PG's worth taking above him were already gone. Granger should have been taken at 13 (?) though. Not to mention if Granger's on our team, Gerald doesn't get killed in the first game of the season and plays horrible the first 20 games

May is great when he plays but he's played like 50 games in 2 years and it doesn't look like it's going to get any better. If there really is no cartiledge in his knee then he's not going to be playing much longer.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

cpawfan said:


> You mean you aren't dreaming of a Noah & Stache front court? :bsmile:


Teams wouldn't even show up on the court because they'd be blinded by that hideous frontcourt, literally. That's a whole lot of ugly.

Bobcats go for winners, in college that is. So therefore, their choice will be Brewer and I wouldn't mind that at all. Picking Noah will be suicide, please don't do it MJ.


----------



## Premier

I think Spencer Hawes is the best fit here because he is a good post scorer and can guard the pick and roll, allowing Okafor to defend the interior. May and Brezec are questionable. I think the major need besides an Okafor-compatible big man is shooting guard and most likely Corey Brewer is not here. Also, Brewer is not the scorer that the Bobcats need. I don't know what Jordan would do, but I would explore trade possibilities and if nothing materializes, draft Hawes.


----------



## Charlotte_______

I think the obvious would be either Wright or Horford if they fall, which they won't. Then Hawes, Brewer, or Noah.Ive heard talk of us even reaching and taking Thaddeus Young. Either way we need to strengthen our frontline, Noah or Hawes would fit perfectly. As far as the 22nd I think either Marcus Williams, Aaron Afflao, or Brandon Rush would be a nice addition.


----------



## Premier

Marcus Williams fits well at twenty-two. Afflao is not an NBA player. There are a lot of good shooting guards in the mid to late first-round. Rudy Fernandez, Marco Belinelli, Williams, Nick Young, Morris Almond, Brandon Rush, Daquean Cook.


----------



## nutmeged3

Charlotte_______ said:


> As far as the 22nd I think either Marcus Williams, Aaron Afflao, or Brandon Rush would be a nice addition.


I don't think we're going to be having anymore experiences with the Rush family. Marcus Williams is who we need at 22 unless we go for Corey Brewer or another wing with our first pick. If that's the case give me the younger Gasol, Splitter, or Gray whichever's still there


----------



## Premier

Aaron Gray is a stiff. Splitter plays too much like Okafor.

I think Hawes and Williams would be ideal.


----------



## step

Use the pick in a trade!


----------



## Diable

nutmeged3 said:


> I don't think we're going to be having anymore experiences with the Rush family. Marcus Williams is who we need at 22 unless we go for Corey Brewer or another wing with our first pick. If that's the case give me the younger Gasol, Splitter, or Gray whichever's still there


Rush returnd to Kansas

I don't think you have to worry about him.Eh...I guess Kareem is a stud in Vilnius though


----------



## Diable

I heard on SPortscenter that Jeff Green has hinted that he might return to Georgetown.This is quite a shock to everyone since he was expected to go pro all year long.More importantly for us if he goes back to school then based on current projections it almost certainly means we have no chance to get Corey Brewer without trading up.


----------



## nutmeged3

Wow, these Georgetown kids are killing us. They'll be good as hell next year though if he does go back

Hell, I guess we'll be giving Thaddeus Young more of a look, even if he doesn't fit, just because of the lack of wings. 

Trading out is looking pretty likely now or atleast down


----------



## Diable

If Brewer isn't there we'll probably go for a big if we stay at 8...It's going to be Noah since that is the guy with the greatest bust potential in the entire draft.


----------



## step

I wouldn't be suprised if Noah gets picked before us, I'd rather hope he does.

With Wallace, Morrison and Herrmann, I don't see how choosing another wing would benefit the team at all, unless someone is shipped off.

Really would like to see this team pick Byars (acquired pick - Suns late first rounders?), Fernandez and Stuckey. 3 guards may seem a bit much, but I feel the competition for playing time would be extremely healthy.


----------



## Knick Killer

"The Bobcats Select...Kwame Brown Jr."


----------



## nutmeged3

After the measurements that were just taken Brewer didn't do as well as expected so he might be back in our teritory

Also, Durant was the only draftee who couldn't even bench 185 once?


----------



## nutmeged3

Knick_Killer31 said:


> "The Bobcats Select...Kwame Brown Jr."


Are you just saying you think were going to pick another bust? Kind of hard for the #8 pick to be as big a bust as Brown was but ok


----------



## Diable

I can't believe that Durant couldn't bench more than that...I could bench over 300 when I was 16 and that was over twice my weight.Of course my arms aren't nearly as long as his and the longer your arms are the more difficult a benchpress is for reasons of leverage and actual distance.Still that's very unimpressive.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

i believe the bobcats will either take cory brewer or joakim noah...just a feelin


----------



## Diable

The more I think about the more I am convinced that Al Thornton is the guy who best fits our needs.Jeff Green will also be available,but I like the athletic advantage Thornton has over Green's passing skills.I believe that he shall be the best scorer available in our draft position and that he would actually have better substantially better skills at the shooting guard than Corey Brewer.Although Brewer is clearly superior on defense and he's a great athlete,Thornton is a better offensive player and he has the sort of skills that might allow him to play substantial minutes at the 2 in the NBA.I think he'll be adequate defending NBA wings and that would be an upgrade for us over Carroll and/or Morrison.It's possible that we could trade down a couple of spots and still get Thornton,although not very far and I don't see what we get to make it worth our trouble.

Biggest thing is that Al is going to be an NBA player for quite awhile.I'm positive of that.After the fiasco that was our previous draft we need an NBA player.


----------



## different_13

I don't think Al Thornton's the way to go for Charlotte.
I think a Jeff Green (or even Julian Wright) would be better. At least one of the two, and possibly both, would still be available at 8.
They're both good passers, both athletic, both decent defenders..

Of course, Corey Brewer would fit the drafting champions thing. As would Noah, but I don't think he fulfills a need anywhere near as well as the other options available.

If Spencer Hawes was still available, would you take him? You'd have a decent young post rotation: Brezec/Hawes and Okafor/May..

Though with Wallace a FA, a SF would fill a need better than a bigman.


----------



## Vincent

Drafting Thornton only make since if the Bobcats are not going to re-up G.
Wallace

I would love to see Nick Young drafted to play SG


----------



## Diable

This is from another board,but someone posted it in the draft forum.The author appears to be some sort of internet draft guru/junkie.Crap it looks like now that I've decided that I want Thornton everyone ahead of us has a crush on him.Nbadraft.net has the Bucks taking him with the sixth pick then he goes to Minnesota and kicks butt against the other wings who are being considered by lottery teams.From what I'm hearing Thornton is clearly superior to Brewer from our perspective,although I wouldn't shed too many tears if he fell to us...Unless our FO took Noah instead.I love the part where it says he was a much better ballhandler than the others,as I want him to play the two as much as possible

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">"I was courtside at today's workout. Kevin McHale, Rob Babcock, Jim Stack, Fred Hoiberg, Randy Wittman and all the assistant coaches were there. Foye, McCants and Craig Smith were also there. They had been working out earlier this morning. I was told that the three of them have been working out together at Target Center every morning and that all three look really, really good. I was also told that Smith lost about 15 pounds -- all fat. Now he's not only big, but cut. McCants hyperextended his knee this morning, but I was told it's not serious. Sid Hartman stopped by and starting giving Wittman some shi1 about failing to return his phone calls.

Freddie ran the competitive drills.

It was a lot of fun to watch these four guys for 90 minutes run through drills and get after each other. The 1-on-1 and 2-on2 drills were very intense. The guys were banging each other around, diving for the ball and hustling ever second they were on the court. All of them came up limping at one point or another in the workouts. Clearly they are all very talented, but the differences are bigger than I thought and watching the workout really clarified some things.

*There is no question that Thornton was the best of the 4 -- and it wasn't even close.* Al was a man among boys. The important point, however, is that Thornton was the best of the four in evey category. He was, by far, the best shooter - both in shooting drills and the competitive drills (1-on-1 and 2-on-2). *Thornton was the quickest of the four, consistently blowing by whoever was defending him. Thornton was clearly the strongest of the four. He was the best finisher inside, the best dunker, best ball-handler and -- brace yourselves -- the best defender.* On one play, guarding Brewer 1-on-1, he poked the ball away and then beat Brewer to the ball. Twice he blocked his man's layup in the 1-on-1 drills. Players had a really hard time passing on him. His quick hands (and sometimes feet) would often deflect passes. Also, the guy is incredibly intense -- probably the most intense of the four. My favorite moment was when Thornton took Brewer to the hole and dunked right over him in the paint. McHale turned to Wittman and said, "that's a man."

I know Brewer is the popular pick and has been pumped up by some dweebs in the Media. And don't get me wrong, I'm a Brewer fan and think he'll be a good pro. But the second best player on the floor today was NOT Brewer; it was Thaddeus Young. He has a very sweet stroke and showed some really nice moves to the hole. He was the second best ball-handler after Thornton and looked surprisingly polished for an 18-year old Freshman. He may end up becoming the best of the group in 4 or 5 years.

O.K. Brewer fans -- Corey was the 3rd best in the group and not far behind Young. He is very, very thin, but what I liked about him was how physical he was. He did not back down from anyone, including Thornton. Although thin, he is surprisingly strong. He has a nice stroke, but I liked Young's shot a bit better. Brewer clearly won the personality contest. He was constantly smiling and jawing with McHale while on the court. I think he'd become an instant hit with the fans. But the most disturbing thing about Brewer was his ball-handling. At his weight he'll have to play the 2-guard spot, but his ball-handling is very shaking for a SG by NBA standards. And he will get the crab beat out of him as a defender. He has a very thin frame, so there's a limit to how much weight he can put on. And yes, those who have reported McHale's man-crush on Brewer were correct. McHale clearly loves Brewer. So I would expect the Wolves to take Brewer if he's available.

Here's the tough one for me to swallow. As most of you know, I've been a very big Julian Wright booster. Well, I have to admit he was clearly the worst of the bunch today. He was definitely the longest as you'd expect based on his wingspand measurement at the Orlando camp. And he's a very good athlete. But his shooting is as bad as advertised. More disturbing is that he has a long way to go as a ball-handler. He just did not have the ball-handling skils to take his man to the hole in the 1-on-1 drills. In fact, he was the only one fo the four who could not effectively drive to the hole. He was, however, very good on the defensive end and will be an excellent shot-blocker in the NBA.

Bottom line: If Thornton is available at #7, the Wolves should grab him. He can help instantly because of his age (23) and the overall maturity of his game. And he's not just very skilled -- he's also a tremendous athlete. Add to that his great intensity and competitiveness and you have the makings of a very special NBA player. He plays with a chip on his shoulder like most of the best players in the NBA. He's the strong, athletic SF the Wolves need. *If he's not available, I'd take T. Young.* " </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable

There's a rumor now that Memphis is going after Noah and that they want to trade Mike Miller and Hakim Warrick for the 8th pick and Sean May in order to get him before Chicago's pick.I don't have a link it's just something Rawse is saying on the Chicago board and I assume he knows about Memphis rumors.This is a big salary dump for the Grizz,but I really don't know where I stand on Miller.He fills a need as a SG and he's a very good shooter who'd get a lot of scoring oppurtunities for us.Warrick has some potential and we could use a big body...Honestly I don't know a lot about him and won't pretend that I do.

Miller is on the books for 8.25M this coming season,9 million in 2008-9 and 9.75Million after that.He's not quite that good a player IMO,but given our circumstances the money isn't so important.He's a mediocre defender at best and he's prone to poor decision making at critical moments.Warrick is in the last year of his guaranteed rookie deal so the team has a cheap option in 2008-9.It's really tough for me to decide if I want to do this or not.God if only May weren't made of glass he'd be too valuable to be thrown into this and since he has no trade value I don't see the point to trading him as a throw in.

Overall I think I'd rather take Thornton and hope he turns into a much better all around player....Which I think is likely.Miller might cause me to throw stuff at my TV every other night and that could get expensive.However if this team is going to take Noah then I'd take my chances with Miller.I think I'd like them to throw in a second round pick just to make me feel better though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Diable said:


> There's a rumor now that Memphis is going after Noah and that they want to trade Mike Miller and Hakim Warrick for the 8th pick and Sean May in order to get him before Chicago's pick.I don't have a link it's just something Rawse is saying on the Chicago board and I assume he knows about Memphis rumors.This is a big salary dump for the Grizz,but I really don't know where I stand on Miller.He fills a need as a SG and he's a very good shooter who'd get a lot of scoring oppurtunities for us.Warrick has some potential and we could use a big body...Honestly I don't know a lot about him and won't pretend that I do.
> 
> Miller is on the books for 8.25M this coming season,9 million in 2008-9 and 9.75Million after that.He's not quite that good a player IMO,but given our circumstances the money isn't so important.He's a mediocre defender at best and he's prone to poor decision making at critical moments.Warrick is in the last year of his guaranteed rookie deal so the team has a cheap option in 2008-9.It's really tough for me to decide if I want to do this or not.God if only May weren't made of glass he'd be too valuable to be thrown into this and since he has no trade value I don't see the point to trading him as a throw in.
> 
> Overall I think I'd rather take Thornton and hope he turns into a much better all around player....Which I think is likely.Miller might cause me to throw stuff at my TV every other night and that could get expensive.However if this team is going to take Noah then I'd take my chances with Miller.I think I'd like them to throw in a second round pick just to make me feel better though.


Brezec
Okafor/Warrick
Wallace/Hermann
Miller/Morrison
Felton/Knight

That's really not that bad. The Bobcats still do have #22 and they can probably get a rotation player with that, preferably a big. I'd be all for this trade for the Bobcats depending on 2 things: Re-sign Gerald Wallace and seeing who's still available at #8. With that said, it should be a draft day trade. It is pretty tempting though.


----------



## Dumpy

I saw that rumour too--at least the first half--which is why I'm here. If Memphis selects Noah at #4, that could leave Charlotte with a choice between Brandon Wright, Yi, Nick Young, Corey Brewer, Julian Wright, and Al Thornton. I'm assuming that the first seven picks would go roughly:

1. Durant (who cares, really)
2. Oden
3. Horford
4. Noah
5. Green
6. Conley
7. Hawes

Who does Charlotte take here?


----------



## nutmeged3

I mean Miller's a good player but I don't think I'd want to trade him for a lottery pick

I'm guessing we'd pick Bradon Wright and play Okafor at center but it would help if we actually brought people in to work out.


----------



## Diable

We'd almost certainly go with Brandan Wright as the BPA(potential included)...But there's a big possibility of a trade for a veteran SG.I don't know if people still have the hots for Yi,but there's a lot of speculation that those who want him would want to deal with us.I'd be fine with Wright if he was there.Sure there are questions about him,but he's got a lot of upside and I don't mind gambling if the potential pay off is big enough.I don't think he'll be there although not working out against others may cause him to slide.

Any other circumstances I want Thornton since we need scoring and that's the only place I can see it coming from.


----------



## Diable

Miller's a really good player one night and then the next night he's not...At least that's my impression.I mean he does the one thing we need,but he doesn't do anything else and on top of that he makes a lot of bad plays.What I would consider very strongly is if they added in Dahntay Jones...We'd be able to lock down any set of wings in the world if we had him and Gerald on the floor at the same time.I think he is an RFA/UFA though so maybe we should get him ourselves.He's not a good scorer,but he'd really and truly solve our problem of not being able to guard quality SG's.The guy knows how to make Coach K smile.


----------

